# Garden pond oxygenator



## MartinQ (21 Sep 2019)

Bit of a random question, but hoping someone with a bit more knowledge might help. We've had a cheap solar powered pond oxygenator working for a few years now. Something like
https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/Woodside-S...er-Oxygen-Pump-2-Air-Stone-Aerator/1912719416
Does the job, but it seems to be becoming more tempremental about starting. Either the motors or the solar panel is wearing out.

I can open up the motor casing and give the motors a jump start with some low powered AA batteries, and once I do this, it runs off the solar panel power as it should. Any Ideas about whether thr motors or the solar panel needs replacing, or ...

I do realise a new one costs £20, but would like to fix if possible.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2019)

Maybe a little blob of lube on the bearing spindle, if you can access it?


----------



## MartinQ (21 Sep 2019)

Liberal spray with gt85?
The motors are enclosed.



PeteXXX said:


> Maybe a little blob of lube on the bearing spindle, if you can access it?


----------



## MartinQ (21 Sep 2019)

Ok, tried that, see whats its like in the morning.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Sep 2019)

MartinQ said:


> see whats its like in the morning.


Weather forecasts are good for that


----------



## MartinQ (21 Sep 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Weather forecasts are good for that



Pond will fill up .... fish will be happy amd our (bonkers) cat will sit on top of the chicken mesh cov4ring the pond, hoping to catch one of the fish.


----------



## MartinQ (23 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Maybe a little blob of lube on the bearing spindle, if you can access it?



For the brief period of hazy sunshine we had at the end of the day, it bubbled into action itself. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Sep 2019)

The reviews are pretty bad on the noise front.


----------



## MartinQ (23 Sep 2019)

meta lon said:


> The reviews are pretty bad on the noise front.


Mine is fine, can't remember exactly which one it is, but they all must be fairly similar. Does the job for a small pond (with no electrical supply).


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2019)

MartinQ said:


> For the brief period of hazy sunshine we had at the end of the day, it bubbled into action itself. Thanks for the advice.


Glad it's working now


----------



## Skanker (29 Sep 2019)

Couldn’t you have just taken the mesh off? I’m sure the cat thrashing around catching fish would put some oxygen into the pond!


----------



## MartinQ (29 Sep 2019)

Skanker said:


> Couldn’t you have just taken the mesh off? I’m sure the cat thrashing around catching fish would put some oxygen into the pond!



Top idea, will give that a try tomorrow.


----------

